# NHL free agents - Happy Canada Day!!!



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. what signings by the Canucks. pretty good group of defencemen on paper. pretty excited. wonder if Gillis is finished.

Bring home the BC boys! Too bad Andrew Ladd went to Atlanta.

Defence:
Ballard 
Hamhuis (Smithers, BC)


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

no matter who they sign they will never win the cup they stink


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ woah! atleast canucks are doing better signings then the flames.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> no matter who they sign they will never win the cup they stink


Like your teams did any better the last season...


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

woah. flames dont need better players they just have to play like they should more games . canucks just suck period .


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Like your teams did any better the last season...


never said my teams did any better just said the canucks will never win the cup


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> woah. flames dont need better players they just have to play like they should more games . canucks just suck period .


Wow sure all the flames need is to bring back lanny mcdonald and Mike Vernon then may be they will make the playoffs.. Here is a team that couldn't draft any players until the 3rd round and just signed 2 players that they could win with a few years ago. It's going to be another great year of hockey in Calgary.....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

let's keep the team bashing to a minimal. 

i didn't even start talking about the flames acquisitions....i'd praise both albertan teams' pick ups. why? because it just makes for better hockey to watch!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

how i guess that this thread would lead to such discussions. 
i don't see why people have to spat out such things. 

you don't see the TSN panel blatantly say "oh they suck, or that pick up makes them non-contenders"

hilarious....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife thinks the leafs will win one day...... LOL


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

hamhuis great pickup for the nucks =D


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yup gillis is getting er done !! shore up the d in front of lou !!! good job ..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

the leafs did pretty good with pickups of versteeg and armstrong.

yeah, great pick up of hamhuis and ballard. i was actually hoping to get ladd back to BC. i hope with hamhuis coming back may entice other BC guys to come back and play here.

Calgary - tanguay and jokinen, don't know why the disbanded them, but they are good re-acquisistions

edmonton - we all know their offloading of players, but the few they did pick up has been pretty decent. they had to overhaul their team to move on forward with their younger players.

volchenkov signed a similar deal as hamhuis. can you imagine if we got them both? but then again, the Canucks need to be more "Canadianized".


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

big_bubba_B said:


> no matter who they sign they will never win the cup they stink


so do you go have a shower ... 

this is the nucks yr coming up . the only team in our way was chicago , they wont be the same team that beat the nucks 2 yrs in a row [email protected]! just look at the players they have lost due to the cap ..? now this is fact , im not here to debate . just stick up for my team !!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

there has been three other teams more successful season after season in the past ten years than the canucks. Can you name them? btw, these three are not canadian teams...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

neven said:


> My wife thinks the leafs will win one day...... LOL


I wish so... toronto is a city should win the cup every couple years.


----------

